# Looking for a Kntting Group.



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

I live in Walpole, MA. I am looking for a knitting or crochet group that meets regularly.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Have you tried Meetup.com ?


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

We have a small group ...we meet on Mondays.... We do mostly charity knitting/crocheting, but many of us do work on personal items and share patterns and techniques and ideas. In Dover, ma


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Check out Panera. They have a community board or your local library.


----------



## windyt (Jan 3, 2015)

Dangrktty said:



> Have you tried Meetup.com ?


Thank you soooooooo much for this! I forgot about this site and because I just visited it, I found the knitting group that I used to belong to before I moved from PA. Now that I am back, I can go to meeting again!!!!


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

You might also check with your local craft store, they might be able to help.


----------

